
Notable programmers in the history of software - DodgyEggplant
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_programmers#L
======
osullivj
There are some great, great names on this list: Woz, Brad Cox, Jeff Minter,
Charles Moore are among my faves. But there are a couple who are notable for
promulgating opinions about programming rather than actually producing widely
used codebases: Grady Booch and Martin Fowler. As Linus says: show me the
code!

